# fatal trap 12:page fault while in kernel mode



## georgyous (Jul 14, 2010)

I am new to freebsd, more precisely I would like to use pfsense 2.0 as VM Firewall, the problem is that there seems to be a problem with my hardware.

I've submited a bug to pfsense and they rejected it saying that it is a hardware incompatibility with freebsd.

I do not know if this is the place to ask if someone has any idea if the problem can be resolved. 

Pfsense 2.0 now uses freebsd 8.1 RC1 I thought maybe this could be repaired till the final release?

I've tested all hardware becouse I've read on some freebsd forums that it could be a hardware problem, but all tests passed.

I have attached the printscrean, when I boot that screen apears, I tryed booting without ACPI support and the system rebooted right affter the same screen appeared.

Thank you in advance1

My config is:
Motherboard: ALiveNF6G-DVI
AMD Athlon64 X2 5400+ Black Edition
6 GB of RAM
Network adapters: MCP61 Ethernet (integrated in the motherboard)
RTL8139
RTL8169

I have a Citrix Xenserver 5.5 instaled on it and on top multiple VM's. One of them I would like to be the PFsense vm as a firewall.


If you need any details please ask.

Sorry for my english.


----------



## kpa (Jul 14, 2010)

Is the guest operating system in the VM using the hardware directly in any way or is it using just emulated devices?


----------



## georgyous (Jul 15, 2010)

I tryed to install it in HVM mode, as I can see from other vm's already installed it see's the motherboard xen, the memory exactly the model that I have, the hdd a quemu harddisk, the network addapers ok.

I tryed it on other 2 machines, 2 optiplex 740 also as vm's one with xenserver 5.5, the other one with xenserver 5.6. Finaly it works in a remote location on a Dell r610 with xenserver 5.5 but unfortunatly this does not help me. 

That is why I think is a hardware problem, maybe some drivers or something. 

If I can help to troubleshoot, please let me know.


----------

